# 15' Micro Flats Skiff



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

IPB 14' do a search plenty will come up on them. Good looking rigs in my opinion.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't think it's a IPB, I remember seeing this same advertisement a few years ago.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

The boat in the pic is definitely an IPB, go to bragging spot and that is FlatLiner's IPB he just had made..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You're right, the boat in the picture is flatliners, but this advertisement is from Ft. Lauderdale, says 15' and doesn't mention IPB at all! I have seen his posts on CL before, even remember the name. Is he an IPB dealer, or is it a scam?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> You're right, the boat in the picture is flatliners, but this advertisement is from Ft. Lauderdale, says 15' and doesn't mention IPB at all! I have seen his posts on CL before, even remember the name. Is he an IPB dealer, or is it a scam?



I bought one. Don't know the CL shenanigans - CL is shady as far as I am concerned...

I went to where they (Inshore Power Boats) build them, in Sanford FL, and they are good to go. Brad (the owner) gave me the .25 cent tour and we jaw-jacked for a bit. 

All "jam" and no "scam" for sure. Just my experience.

Brad is a good guy to deal with and he owns the company.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Ya, that is definitely my new skiff pictured, along with some other IPB 14's Brad has built. Built in Sanford, Fl at Brad's shop...

Not sure if that is a scam on craigslist or Brad know's about it (I'll send it his way)

Like mentioned before, Brad is straight forward, and great to deal with.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I did some more research and called IPB not far from me. I am going up there tomorrow to take a look at them. I am probably going to get a Gheenoe LT25 but I want to take a look at the IPB 14 first. I think the IPB is going to be too wide to fit in the garage with my chopper and wife's car. Anyone know how wide the IPB trailer is total?


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

The IPB 14' and gheenoe LT 25 are not the much different in beam width, do not see it honestly being a huge problem for the garage. Brad will most likely have a boat and trailer at his shop to check the width for you.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

The beam width is about the same on the LT25 and IPB 14 but the LT 25 gets narrower for more if its length. The garage is not so much the problem, its what has to fit in there. Guess I will have a better idea tomorrow.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd like to introduce myself. 
Capt HiC / Capt. Hiram Concepcion ,that's my add.
I have been talking to Brad for a while now and wanted to get feed back about his boats before I lent my name to them. the Boat pictured is IPB 14' 6" List Priced @ $2990
Just want to set everyone straight. No scam.
Brad and the IPB crew build a great Boat at an Awesome price.
I will be Helping Brad take IPB to the Next level.
and be selling and representing IPB in S. Florida and Keys
I've been a Guide and Captain since 1980 . 
I live in Ft. Lauderdale and Little Torch Key.
keep an eye out for Inshore Nation You tube programs and Inshore Nation.com. It will not be replacing IPB.com site but be a Forum based site much like this one and by the way we won't discriminate if you' re running another brand of Boat. We just save the cash to put in fuel.
check out Inshore Nation on FB 
Thanks, Kevin for letting me know about the confusion here. See you all ,out back.
Capt. HiC


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info Capt! I am looking forward to getting my IPB 14 rigged once I get a break in the weather. 

Looking forward to the "next level"


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I went to the IPB factory in Sanford today on my way home from the Custom Gheenoe factory in Titusville. I wanted to check out both before I made a decision on what to buy since I want to upgrade from my 13' Gheenoe. 

Brad is a super nice guy, he showed me the shop and several boats. I was blown away, they look even nicer than I expected and for the price I could almost buy two IPM 14's for the cost of one Gheenoe LT 25 with options. The IPB 14 seems like WAY more boat for the money. I am so glad I stumbled onto them before dropping the cash on a new Gheenoe. I would hate to be a guy in the Gheenoe business after seeing the IPB boats. 

I should have ordered a boat while I was there but I wanted to take some measurements to make sure it will fit where I need it to. Still not sure it will but I think I can make it work. I plan to oder one Monday. ;D


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Keep us posted on the IPB and what you decide.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone know the bare hull weight of an ipb? Thx.. Rich


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Brad told me 240 pounds yesterday while I was at the shop.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thx. Rich


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I came across these pics from another site. So far its the only pics I have seen of this boat on the water. I would really like to see a video of how it handles. 

http://www.skifflife.com/198213/ipb-runnin-skinneeee-ken-jollys-ipb-simplicity-at-its-finest/


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

240 lbs


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I ordered up my IPB 14 today. I am going with Seafoam Green for a hull color, a poling platform, shark eye lights, bilge pump, a livewell and a pedistal mount on the front deck. 

I am going to power it with my Mariner 15hp tiller for a while. I may put a 25hp and a center or side console on it next year.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Good deal. Be sure to post up pics when you get her all rigged. I am curious about the livewell .....

I love mine and the 15 hp pushes it well. It's not a rocket, but more than adequate.

Congrats!


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

Got My Ice Blue Hull .waiting on the Jack plate .
will be putting a 15 and a 25 to test and video.

Capt HiC


----------

